# Vegas League?



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i am in if we get enough people


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I would like to do a Vegas league. It's hard to find 5 spot targets around here and printing them isn't the best.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I think 10 is enough don't ya think? The more the merrier anyways, I am gonna start a new thread soon for sign-up and rules.


----------



## TheTargetMan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

You can order 5 spot targets from lancaster archery online really cheap.


----------

